# Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn



## questioner12 (2. März 2015)

*Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn möchte sich einen Gaming PC anschaffen und liebäugelt mit diesem Modell.

Ich habe leider sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Spiele PCs und deshalb frage ich die Experten hier im Forum ob dieses Gerät was taugt.

Es besteht die Alternative zwisch einem fertigen PC (hier die 685 Euro Variante mit der GTX960):

Gaming-PC Computer Six-Core AMD FX-6300 6x3.5GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

und diesem PC mit immerhin 5 Jahren Garntie:

UF - Junior AMD FX4-38 @ GTX 960 - ULTRAFORCE - High End Gamer PC kaufen, Multimedia Computer, Gamer komplett PC

Was haltet ihr davon.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Bitte lass dir hier im Forum einen PC zusammenstellen.

Kein Fertig PC ist nahe so perfekt wie der zusammengestellte !

Finger weg von Fertig PC´s !


----------



## chischko (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Hallo, 

beantworte mal sowiet wie möglich diesen kleinen Fragenkatalog, dann kann man dir zielgerichtet helfen. Generell gibt es keinen perfekten Fertig PC sondern man muss immer Abstriche machen, deswegen lass dir hier as zusammenstellen. 

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*


----------



## Cinnayum (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Bitte bloß nichts von diesen "Gaming-PCs" von Webseiten mit möglichst bunter Aufmachung kaufen.
Ausrufezeichen und rote Schrift ersetzen keine qualitative / schnelle Hardware!


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Beim Hardwareversand (bei Einstieg über Geizhals.de) inkl. Zusammenbau 680€

Wenn noch ein DVD-Laufwerk gewünscht/tatsächlich gebraucht wird, einfach eins für 12-15€ noch dazu nehmen. Die meisten Spiele werden ja heutzutage (legal) online gekauft und heruntergeladen.

Deutlich besserer Prozessor als das erste Angebot (vom zweiten, günstigeren gar nicht erst zu sprechen), ansonsten hochwertigere Einzelkomponenten. Soll es unbedingt die quasi gleichwertige (aber in puncto Grafikspeicher eventuell (!) schon weniger zukunftssichere GTX 960 sein, dann halt die nehmen, kostet ein paar Euronen mehr)


----------



## questioner12 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ok. Schon einmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Bis 700 inkl. Betriebssystem

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Bildschirm, Tastatur vorhanden

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

beides möglich

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

s.o. 

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

natürlich für Kids Spiele geeignet, muss nicht höchste Auflösung sein ...

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

wenig, lieber später externe Platte

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

keine Ahnung?!

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

wlan, aber kann man ja mit extra Stick erweitern, oder?


----------



## reel825 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Dann würde ich sagen, ist die Konfig von HenneHuhn eine gute Orientierung. Die Festplatte kannst du ja gegen eine SSD (Crucial M550 oder MX100, je nachdem was gerade günstiger ist) tauschen, wenn nicht so viel Platz benötigt wird... Macht den PC auf jeden Fall etwas flotter

Und bei Bedarf noch einen Kühler dazu... der boxed reicht aus, aber ein besserer Kühler ist leiser und die CPU wird weniger warm - ob das hier nötig ist, weiß ich nicht. Kann notfalls auch später nachgerüstet werden (nur muss dann eben das Mainboard nochmal ausgebaut werden)

EDIT:
Windows Key gibt es günstig bei eBay


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Hi, 

da ich gesehen habe, dass du noch Windows brauchst hier mal ein netter Threat zu dem Thema inkl. bissl Feedback und Erfgahrungen sowie Bezugsmöglichkeiten. Lesenswert! 

LG aus München!


----------



## questioner12 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Super Leute für Eure Beratung.

Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich noch einen Medion 8833 im Keller habe. Lohnt es sich da, etwas draus zu verwenden?

Ich weiß, dumme Fragen gibt es nicht : Wenn ich mir einen PC aus Einzelteilen zusammen stelle, sind dann alle Kabel etc. dabei.

Welche Win Version würdet Ihr wo kaufen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich noch einen Medion 8833 im Keller habe. Lohnt es sich da, etwas draus zu verwenden?
> 
> Welche Win Version würdet Ihr wo kaufen?



Vergiss den Medion! Egal was du daraus verwenden würdest, es würde den Rest aus der bisherigen Konfig ausbremsen soweit ich das sehe!

Win 8.1 ist mittlerweile recht weit und auch ausgereift, wenn es auch ein paar Bedienschwächen hat (an alle: Bitte nun nicht auf mir rum hacken! Ich weiß die Win7 Gemeinda hat noch mehr Anhänger als 8, aber ich bin persönliche vom 8er überzeugt, die Diskussion 7 vs. 8 gab es schon oft genug und nun bitte nicht in diesem Threat wieder aufrollen! Danke! Kritik per PM an mich!), deswegen rate ich zu Win8.1. Ich verwende es seit ca. einem Jahr und bin recht zufrieden. Die Quelle die ich dir angegeben habe ist recht gut sopweit ich gehört habe. Da ist auch ne DVD dabei,


----------



## reel825 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich glaube es ist relativ egal ob du 7 oder 8 nimmst... dieses Jahr kommt noch 10 und soweit ich weiß kann man sowohl von 7 als auch von 8 kostenlos wechseln. Ich persönlich finde 8.1 auch nicht schlecht.

EDIT:
Normalerweise sind alle Kabel dabei... Beim Mainboard bekommt man 2 SATA Kabel dazu. Wenn du also mehr verbaust (z.B. DVD Laufwerk + 2 HDDs/SSDs), musst du noch eins dazu kaufen.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dumme Fragen gibt es nicht : Wenn ich mir einen PC aus Einzelteilen zusammen stelle, sind dann alle Kabel etc. dabei.



Sorry das hatte ich überlesen! Ja i.d.R. sind alle Kabel dabei. Die Stromkabel beim Netzteil, Datenkabel beim Mainboard (2*SATA sollten ja reichen für HDD und ODD, oftmals 4 Stück oder so schon dabei) und die restlichen Kabel z.B. zum Ein-/Ausschalter, Resetknopf, Front USB etc. sind im Gehäuse mit eingearbeitet und anschlussbereit dabei. Solltest du dennoch zusätzliche  Kabel benötigen kannst du dich hier jederzeit melden, dann wird dir schnell geholfen welches Kabel du brauchst und woher du es am günstigsten bekommst.


----------



## fxler (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Wie die Vorposter schon sagten, weg von den Fertig-PCs.
Bei dem ersten PC, welchen du verlinkt hast, hat man am Mainboard gespart. 
Dieses hat ungekühlte Spawas, und diese sind bei den FX-CPUs, vorallem bei den potenteren (6000er, 8000er, 9000er Serien)
FX CPUs, da hat man ohne einen Top-Blower ganz schnell Hitzeprobleme mit den Spawas, kann ich ein Lied von Singen.
Hatte damals (unwissend) auf dem selben Board ein Fx-8320 mit einem Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 betrieben.
Cpu war superkühl, spawas fast am glühen ....
Dann bin auf mein jetziges Asus Crosshair Formular-z 990Fx umgestiegen mit u.A gekühlten Spawas, tausend mal besser, zumal vernüftige Boards den VCore sowie den Takt wesentlich besser halten ^^


----------



## floelein (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Aus deinem Medion könntest du die Festplatte und dein Laufwerk weiterverwenden und falls wirklich extrem gespart werden soll (oder eben das Maximum an Leistung rausgeholt werden soll) dann noch das Gehäuse.

Gruß Flo


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



fxler schrieb:


> Dieses hat ungekühlte Spawas, und diese sind bei den FX-CPUs, vorallem bei den poteteren (6000er, 8000er, 9000er Serien)



Für den Themenersteller, falls er sich nicht ganz so gut auskennt: "Spawas" soll Spannungswandler heißen. Sie versorgen die CPU flexibel mit der benötigten Spannung und werden aktiv durch das Mainboard gesteuert. Sie sorgen dafür, dass die CPU immer genügend aber nie zu viel Saft bekommt. Wer hier spart ist selber schuld!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

@floelin: sind das denn beides schon SATA-Geraete?


----------



## floelein (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

ich meine das wäre diese hier:
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (WD5000AACS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laufwerk weiß ich nicht.

falls es dieser PC ist:
Die Hardware-Ausstattung im Detail - Der Quadcore-PC von Aldi - PC - PC-WELT


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

SSd würde ich da schon nehmen. Wenn ohnehin wenig Speicher benötigt wird.


----------



## questioner12 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ja. Das ist der Medion PC.

Wäre natürlich super, wenn ich an der FP, Gehäuse und LW schon ein paar Euros sparen kann! Muss der "Kleine" mehr weniger selber bezahlen ...

Gint es zu der vorgeschlagenen anderweitigen Bestückung noch "Gegenvorschläge". Muss das Betriebssystem ja noch dazurechnen, da auf dem alten Aldi nur Vista drauf ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Windows 7 gibt es legal und günstig auf Ebay für 30 Taler. Gehäuse könnte sehr, sehr schwer werden bei einer Do fetten Grafikkarte.


----------



## floelein (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

dafür bräuchten wir Bilder vom Innenraum, denke aber ein neues Gehäuse für 30€ wäre trotzdem besser 

z.B. könnte man mit der Festplatte folgendes zulegen:

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)

ca. 700€

Gruß Flo


----------



## reel825 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Falls wirklich gespart werden soll kann man bei Floeleins Konfig auch wie anfangs genannt die R9 280 und ein günstigeres Netzteil nehmen:
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

Damit wäre man nochmal gute 140€ billiger dran und für Kids Spiele in nicht höchster Auflösung sollte es trotzdem noch ausreichen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich bitte dich ! Man spart niemals am Netzteil !

Ein gutes Netzteil ist das allerwichtigste am ganzen PC.

Nur weil es keine Frames in Games bringt, heißt es nicht, dass man sich den allerletzten Hobel einbauen sollte.

Das LC Power ist solch ein "HOBEL" !


----------



## floelein (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich ! Man spart niemals am Netzteil !
> 
> Ein gutes Netzteil ist das allerwichtigste am ganzen PC.
> 
> ...



Dieses LC Power wird im PCGH sowie im Hardwareluxx Forum empfohlen, warum sollte es ein Hobel sein?


----------



## reel825 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auch ein Hobel?!


----------



## markus1612 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

@MehlstaubtheCat: Fängst du auch noch so an wir DeepXtreme?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Was ist denn unter den "Kids-Spielen" zu verstehen?

Wenn ich mich so mit den Klassenkameraden/Freunden unserer gleichaltrigen Tochter unterhalte, steht bei denen neben GTA und Rennspielen vor allem COD und Battlefield hoch im Kurs. 

Mir gefallen die bisher genannten Komponenten (soweit ich das beurteilen kann  ) gut, aber eine kleine SSD würde ich persönlich auf jeden Fall nehmen.
Zumindest für das Betriebssystem und einige Programme und Spiele passen auch auf eine 128GB-Platte. 
Selbst eine 256GB SSD ist für um die 100€ erhältlich und gibt gefühlt mehr "Speed", als alle anderen Komponenten, finde ich.

Warum möchtet ihr später eine externe Platte? Die sind doch entweder recht langsam oder doch vergleichsweise teuer.

Einen Monitor habt ihr. Welche Auflösung unterstützt der denn? Vielleicht muss es ja gar keine 290x sein.

Als Betriebssystem würde ich, wie oben schon gesagt, auch Win7 64(!) als günstige Retail-Version kaufen und dann ggfs das kostenlose Update auf Windows 10 in Anspruch nehmen.

Beim Gehäuse vielleicht etwas basteln, sollte es zu eng sein. Wenn eh alles rausgeräumt wird, ist die Gelegenheit ja günstig, da für die Grafikkarte mittels Flex/Dremel  etwas Platz zu schaffen und ggfs auch noch die Lüfteranordnung zu optimieren und/oder zusätzliche Lüfterplätze im Deckel zu schaffen.


----------



## questioner12 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich sehe schon, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten ... oh ...

Habe den hier noch im Keller gefunden

Discounter-Abverkauf: Komplett-PC für 950 Euro - CHIP

Irgendetwas brauchbares dadrin (vielleicht die FP)?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich ! Man spart niemals am Netzteil !
> 
> Ein gutes Netzteil ist das allerwichtigste am ganzen PC.
> 
> ...



Das Lc Power ist gang brauchbar. 
Bitte nicht vom Namen verleiten lassen, es geht immer nur um das bestimmte Modell, ob das brauchbar ist und die Gold Serie von LC Power ist brauchbar.



questioner12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten ... oh ...
> 
> Habe den hier noch im Keller gefunden
> 
> ...



Der ist zu alt. Davon kannst du nichts mehr gebrauchen.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Habe den hier noch im Keller gefunden
> 
> Discounter-Abverkauf: Komplett-PC für 950 Euro - CHIP
> 
> Irgendetwas brauchbares dadrin (vielleicht die FP)?



Nein. Du kanst höchstenst versuchen die HDD anzuschließen um ggf. die Daten zu retten, dann würde ich aber sogar die entsorgen weil auch eine gute Festplatte eine begrenzte Lebensdauer hat und 10 Jahre sind schon ne Menge für den Consumer-Markt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Danke für die Aufklärung ! 
Bei dem Namen "LC Power" stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf und die Zehnägel fangen an sich aufzurollen !


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Das tut es bei vielen.
Nur darfst du keinen Hersteller pauschal in eine Ecke stellen.
Hier wie dort gibt es gut und weniger gute Modelle. Und auch mal richtig miese.


----------



## Exception (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



chischko schrieb:


> Nein. Du kanst höchstenst versuchen die HDD anzuschließen um ggf. die Daten zu retten, dann würde ich aber sogar die entsorgen weil auch eine gute Festplatte eine begrenzte Lebensdauer hat und 10 Jahre sind schon ne Menge für den Consumer-Markt.


Abgesehen davon ist es sicherlich noch eine IDE  Platte.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das tut es bei vielen.
> Nur darfst du keinen Hersteller pauschal in eine Ecke stellen.
> Hier wie dort gibt es gut und weniger gute Modelle. Und auch mal richtig miese.



So wie bei ACER... da gibt es weniger gute, schlechte und richtig miese! 

Spaß beiseite! @Mehlstaub: Deine Expertise in allen Ehren aber Pauschalisierungen sind hier nicht angebracht beim Thema PSU. Das was ich jetzt habe ist das erste Marken Netzteil, dass ich jemals im Laufe meiner erst 15 Jahre alten IT Geschichte habe und noch nie ist mir eins abgebrannt, hat die restliche Hardware beschädigt o.Ä. Es ist schon beruhigender ein ordentlich abgesichertes und stabiles Netzteil verbaut zu wissen, aber eine echte Absicherung ist es ja dennoch nicht! 
Zusätzlicher Gedankenquark: Wenn dann sollte man auch gleich in einen Überspannungsschutz (Brennstuhl kann ich hier empfehlen) investieren!


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



chischko schrieb:


> So wie bei ACER... da gibt es weniger gute, schlechte und richtig miese!



Acer baut Fertig Rechner und in denen sind qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile von Delta, FSP, Lite On verbaut.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Acer baut Fertig Rechner und in denen sind qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile von Delta, FSP, Lite On verbaut.



War eher auf die Notebooksparte bezogen... Hab da persönlich sehr schlechte Erfahungen gemacht, auch wenn die Nitro Modelle derzeit hier recht breit empfohlen werden...


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Notebooks sind immer ein Fall für sich und nicht vergleichbar mit Desktop Hardware.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Klar! ... Hätte man erwähnen können... geb ich dir Recht!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Die im Hwluxx rümpfen auch immer die Nase beim LC Power Gold Lc9550. Da muss man extra dazu schreiben, das das ordentlich ist. Vielleicht nimmt man mich mit nur 100 Beiträgen auch nicht ernst, als wenn ein dämlicher Idiot mit 15k Beiträgen ein Schrott Teil empfiehlt


----------



## Cinnayum (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Also als ich 14 war brauchte ich immer den schnellsten PC im Umkreis  . Von Netzteilen hatte ich allerdings keine Ahnung.

Damals waren zum Glück noch pure MHz ein guter Anhalt für die Geschwindigkeit von PCs...

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal, insofern würde ich die R9-290 nehmen. Der hört bestimmt eh den ganzen Tag laute Musik, da störts auch nicht, wenn der PC selbst etwas lauter ist ^^ .


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die im Hwluxx rümpfen auch immer die Nase beim LC Power Gold Lc9550. Da muss man extra dazu schreiben, das das ordentlich ist. Vielleicht nimmt man mich mit nur 100 Beiträgen auch nicht ernst, als wenn ein dämlicher Idiot mit 15k Beiträgen ein Schrott Teil empfiehlt



Du musst denen mal sagen, dass sie sich informieren sollen anstatt irgendwas von 10 Jahren nachzubrabbeln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ja zur Not nehme ich deine Argumente als Kanonenfutter. Vorurteile wie AsRock und LC Power sind noch präsent.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Seit wann hab ich Argumente?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ja technische Aspekte. Davon hab ich ja wenig - keine Ahnung. Auch verwendbar gegen lästige Pandas die einem CWT Müll aufdrängen wollen.


----------



## chischko (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

@TE: Bitte hier alle weiteren Fragen hier posten und keine weiteren Threats aufmachen. Danke! 
Falls Du noch Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst findest du hier evtl. Hilfe. Ansonsten gibt es eine Unmenge an HowTo Videos oder Tutorials etc. hier, bei Google, Youtube etc. 
Einzelfragen kannst du auch wieder hier posten.


----------



## questioner12 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Hier meine Zusammenstellung. Was haltet ihr davon. Gerne Tipps und Anregungen. Die Preisgrenze von max. 650 Euro sollte nicht überschritten werden!

Vielen Dank an euch.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
1 x Xigmatek Asgard USB 3.0 (CPC-T45UB-U03)
1 x TP-Link TL-WN823N, USB 2.0
1 x Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1)


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich würde die HDD durch eine SSD tauschen und die HDD aus deinem Medion PC einbauen dazu, damit hast du einen Geschwindigkeits-Schub wie einige schon schrieben und die HDD kann als Datengrab verwendet werden!
Zum CPU Kühler würde ich auch einen anderen verwenden, da dieser ziemlich klein Dimensioniert ist!Empfehlen können dir die anderen mit Sicherheit einen!
Grüße!

PS:Bin selber 14 mit der restlichen Hardware kommst du wunderbar aus!Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Soweit OK, ich sehe keine unsinnigen Kpmponenten drin, lediglich eine SSD und einen ordentlichen CPU Kühler vermisse ich etwas... (Boxed Kühler zwar dabei aber die haben ja ihre ganz eigenen bekannten Defizite). 
Wenn noch im Budget: Empfehlung SSD oder die etwas teurere Variante mit doppelt so viel Speicher Empfehlung für und CPU Kühler. 

Edit: SORRY!!!! Hatte den CPU Kühler überlesen, ich würde den aber dennoch gegen meine Empfehlung tauschen.


----------



## floelein (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Empfehlungen für den CPU Kühler:
EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hardwarehard (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Hier meine Zusammenstellung. Was haltet ihr davon. Gerne Tipps und Anregungen. Die Preisgrenze von max. 650 Euro sollte nicht überschritten werden!
> 
> Vielen Dank an euch.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja fast den gleichen PC 
Also ich würde die Grafikkarte nehmen: https://geizhals.de/his-radeon-r9-280-iceq-x-oc-h280qmc3g2m-a1098000.html?hloc=de
Hab ich auch bin ziemlich zufrieden
Oder vielleicht ein anderes Gehäuse:http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-n300-nse-300-kkn1-a943578.html
Hab ich auch


----------



## questioner12 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Wollte auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 650 Euro ausgeben, aber das mit der SSD lasse ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen ...

An Monatge zubehör ist alles dabei? Vielen Dank!

@Hardwarehard: Wo besteht denn der Unterschied bei den Grafikkarten?


----------



## Hardwarehard (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
> 
> Wollte auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 650 Euro ausgeben, aber das mit der SSD lasse ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen ...
> 
> ...



Also normal sollte alles dabei sein beim Mainboard 2 Sata kabel und Schrauben sind immer beim Gehäuse dabei. 
Du wirst nur einen Schraubenzieher(eig Schraubendreher! ) benötigen vielleicht wenn beim Gehäuse nicht dabei ein paar Kabelbinder und dazu ein Seitenschneider oder einfach eine Schere


----------



## questioner12 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Und wo ist der Unterschied bei der von Dir aufgeführten GraKa?


----------



## floelein (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

nimm die His, die du ausgwählt hast, sie ist empfehlenswerter, da sie leiser ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Sie hat einen Radial lüften. Der presst die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse raus. Das ist gut.


----------



## floelein (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sie hat einen Radial lüften. Der presst die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse raus. Das ist gut.



komischerweise ist die His aber die einzig gute mit Radiallüfter, was ich sehr merkwürdig finde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Tja His kann es halt. Ich wünsche mir ja eine fette gute DHE Grafikkarte (wie eine 290,970) für Multi Gpu. Dann wären 300-500 Watt weniger im Case. Das einzig schlechte, was mit einfällt bei meiner HIS ist, das der Aufkleber sich löst von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## questioner12 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Danke für die Antworten.

Wollte die Konfiguaration bei Mindfactory bestellen:

1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Corsair 3.5" SSD Adapter, 2.5" Festplatten Einbaurahmen (CSSD-BRKT)
2 x Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1)



Dabei hat man mir von dem Netzteil abgeraten, weil es zu schnell "ausgereizt" sei und dann schnell am Maximum arbeiten würde!?:

http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-g450m-450w-atx-2-31-rs-450-amaa-b1-a1010337.html

Dafür hat man mir das hier empfohlen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/530-Watt-Thermaltake-Hamburg-Non-Modular-80-_743550.html

Was mein Ihr dazu; sollte ich auf jeden Fall ein leistungsstärkeres Netzteil holen?


Beim MB hat man mir zum:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail_971419.html

geraten. Wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zu dem bisherigen?


Bei PC-Gehäuse bin ich nicht wirklich voran gekommen. Benötige ich irgendwelche voreingebaute Lüfter oder zwingende Anschlüsse (Anzahl) an der Vorderseite.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## floelein (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

wer hat dir diesen Thermaltake Schrott empfohlen?

Auf jeden Fall das Cooler Master, oder eventuell:
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und wer empfiehlt bitte ein µATX Board ohne zu wissen was für ein Gehäuse genommen wird?

wieviel Budget ist denn für in Gehäuse übrig und was wäre für dich wichtig?


----------



## NuVirus (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Die Netzteile sind beide nicht ideal wobei das Hamburg definitiv das schlechtere ist. 
Ich würde mindestens folgendes nehmen. 
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Asrock H97 Pro4 hat als einzigen richtigen Nachteil das es mit Erweiterungskarten schwierig wird da unten 2x alte PCI Slots sind. 

Das folgende H97 Anni (nicht das H97M da mATX) macht dies besser - es gibt es auch als B85 Anni was für dich wohl auch ausreichend wäre so hattest du etwas mehr Geld für das Netzteil. 

ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Als Gehäuse nehm das Coolermaster N300 da passt alles rein und hat nen vernünftigen airflow da schon 2 Lüfter dabei sind.


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Das Thermaltake ist weit davon weg empfehlenswert zu sein .

Wenn Du mehr Aufrüstsicherheit haben willst (was aber nicht notwendig ist), nimm die nächstgrößere Variante Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wieso empfiehlt man Dir ein M-Atx-Board, ist das vorhandene Gehäuse so klein?


----------



## questioner12 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Habe es dann mal angepasst:

1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Corsair 3.5" SSD Adapter, 2.5" Festplatten Einbaurahmen (CSSD-BRKT)
1 x Cooler Master G550M  550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1)

Beim Gehäuse weiß ich halt nicht wirklich, welches da passend ist!? Von der Größe und den Anschlüssen her. Worau muss ich denn achten?

Es sollte nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten!

Danke Euch ...


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Netzteileinbauplatz unten, Gehäusebreite nicht unter 20cm (wegen des CPU-Kühlers),Staubfilter an allen einsaugenden Lüfterplätzen, Kabelmanagement, USB 3.0 Anschlüsse in der Front, alle Lüftereinbauplätze für mind. 12-14cm Lüfter in der Front und auch oben im Heck.

PC-GehÃ¤use mit Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Netzteilposition: unten, Breite ab 20cm, Besonderheiten: Kabelmanagement/Staubfilter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 15€ mehr lohnen sich ausgegeben zu werden: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Habe es dann mal angepasst:
> 
> 1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
> ...



Baust du den PC selbst zusammen?
Und hast du schon eine Lösung für Windows?


----------



## questioner12 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich will ihn selber zusammen bauen und ich habe noch eine alte win7 version ...


----------



## floelein (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

du solltest dich für ein Gehäuse entscheiden:
Raijintek Agos schwarz (0R200001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CT AP-AF/600045790) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß Flo


----------



## questioner12 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Ich will ihn selber zusammen bauen und ich habe noch eine alte win7 version ...


----------



## questioner12 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Jetzt komme preislich natürlich wieder Stück für Stück höher 

Aber den Einbaurahmen für die SSD kann ich mir ja dann sparen, oder?

Lässt sich am MB noch irgend etwas sinnvoll einsparen und reicht die Größe der SSD zunächst aus? Klar größer ist immer besser  aber auch wieder teurer 

1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Raijintek Agos schwarz (0R200001)
1 x Cooler Master G550M  550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1)


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

128 Gb reichen für Anwendungen und Windows aus, ja! Solltest halt keine Spiele etc. drauf ziehen, dann geht es. 
Am MB lässt sich nix sparen mMn.


----------



## Offset (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Sparen kannst du, indem du ein passendes Netzteil nimmst. Mit 550 Watt kann man jedes High-end System mit einer Grafikkarte befeuern. 450 Watt sind mehr als ausreichend. 
Ob sich ein günstigeres B85 Mainboard nehmen willst musst du entscheiden, es hat halt weniger Anschlüsse.

Edit: Die ssd kannst du wie die anderen Festplatten verbauen, brauchst also keinen Rahmen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Du könntest am Netzteil ein bisschen sparen (450W)
Am Mainboard müsstest du nen älteren Chipsatz nehmen
Am Gehäuse (empfehle ich dir nicht ) ich bereues jetzt immer noch dass ich am gehäuse gespart habe
Und am Kühler


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Mmn kein Einsparpotenzial. Höchstens du fährst mit deinem DeLorean ein halbes Jahr zurück, da war alles günstiger. Da hast du für einen i5 4460 155 Taler gezahlt und für die 280 165. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Oder du wartest ab bis diese Euro Krise vorbei ist....


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Hm naja solange die Menschheit die Zeitreise nicht erfindet dann musst Du dich wohl mit der aktuellen Auswahl begnügen (inkl. der Empfehlungen) wenn du nicht in niedrigeren Sphären der Leistung bewegen willst


----------



## questioner12 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Wollte alles zusammen bei mindfactory bestellen, aber das 

Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist nicht lieferbar 

Eines von denen reicht auf jeden Fall?

Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke Euch!


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Reichen tun die auch.

Alternativ böte sich noch das 8451984 - 500 Watt LC-Power Gold Serie Non-Modular 80+ Gold an


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Würde das 500er von Icedaft nehmen. 7 Euro sollten dir 50W Reserve wert sein. Glaube die 450er sind etwas klein v.A. wenn du mal ne Komponente tauschen willst etc.


----------



## Hardwarehard (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



chischko schrieb:


> Würde das 500er von Icedaft nehmen. 7 Euro sollten dir 50W Reserve wert sein. Glaube die 450er sind etwas klein v.A. wenn du mal ne Komponente tauschen willst etc.



Der PC wird niemals 450W ziehen...........


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Der PC wird niemals 450W ziehen...........



Kann jederzeit sein wenn eine stärkere GPU oder sonstwas mit hinzu kommt und dann muss er nicht sofort das Netzteil auch austauschen. Außerdem ist es gut Netzteile nicht nahe dem Grenzbereich zu fahren sondern zwischen 50% und 90% Last. Schöner Artikel falls Dich das Thema intensiver interessiert.


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Mal davon abgesehen steckt hinter dem Lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx ne bessere Basis ist also auch abseits der 50W deutlich besser


----------



## questioner12 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Und das hier?

be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Das LC Power hat die technisch bessere Plattform, das BeQuiet ist zwar etwas leiser, technisch aber nicht so aktuell.


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Auch gut wäre Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ebenfalls besser als als L8 und S7 von Be Quiet von der Technik her. 

Das lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w ist ca ähnlich gut wie das superflower


----------



## questioner12 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

Würde das LC nehmen, aaaber ist derzeit bei mindcraft nicht auf Lager 

Und nun?


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 14 jährigen Sohn*

450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------

